# Nachtangeln Schlafen!?



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

Hi leute gehe wie immer sehr viel angeln eigentlich nur nachts
nur weil ich in letzter zeit nicht mehr in der nacht um 3 nach hause fahren will habe ich mir ein schirmzelt geholt welches komplett zu ist!
nur ist die frage wo ich drauf schlafen kann
habe nur wenig geld zur verfügung ?
will so 2-3tage angeln gehen durchgehend
??
lg 
danke im vorraus


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Feldbett aus BW oder Army Beständen, gehen bei EBay für etwa 20-50 € raus, dazu noch nen Schlafsack und gut ist.


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Sonnenliege!!!Würde sonst auch Bundeswehr sagen!!!Oder ganz simpel ne luftmatratze!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

viel spass  mit dem rücken, wo ich jugendangler war hab ich dies auch alles gemacht. würde ich aber nie wieder machen  luftmatraze  geht nur wens eben ist.

sonnen liegen haben das problem das mit der zeit die federn abspringen u.s.w

felt betten sind nicht so das ware.

heut zu tage beckommt man für wenig geld schon karpfen liegen, und die sind  auf jeden fall besser wie die genanten  schlaf möglich keiten


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

luftmatratze auf boden ist doof da ich im schirmzelt ja kein boden habe und so auf dem dreck liegen würde!!!
feltliege wo bekommt man die günstig?


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

karpfenliegen woher wie teuer?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Sagen wir so was ist bei dir günstig??

mein kumpel hat sich ne neue karpfen liege gekauft und somit hat er noch eine übrig bei intresse  pn


----------



## nairolf (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Musst du mal in der Zeitung rumstöbern Sonntags oder Mittwochs(bei uns sonntagsanzeiger und wochenanzeiger) da hab ich auch letzten für 20  euro ein Feldbett gesehn(in einen werbe heftchen)


----------



## Krüger82 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Dann packst du da ne wolldecke unter und schon passt das!!!! Muss sagen ich bin mit luftmatratze immer gut gefahren!!!! Die liege müsste man im netzt bekommen!!! Man kann alles was für geld zuhaben ist im internet kaufen!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Ich habe seit Jahren eine Doppel Luftmatratze,aber eine aus Textilgewebe und nicht son
billiges PVC Teil,welches wahrscheinlich beim ersten Ästchen  einen  Platten kriegt.
Das geht allerdings nur im Sommerhalbjahr,da durch das Luftpolster nur eine unzureichende Isolierung stattfindet.Deshalb lege ich auch immer eine Wolldecke drauf,die mir Tagsüber als Sitzpolster im Boot dient.Weil ich etwa 115 Kg hab,ist das für mich viel bequemer als eine Karpfenliege!
Seit etwa 10 Jahren mache ich das so,hat sich absolut bewährt.Noch ein Tipp,nicht ganz
Bretthart aufblasen,sonst wird es unbequem.

Taxidermist


----------



## Case (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*



knorken-bert schrieb:


> luftmatratze auf boden ist doof da ich im schirmzelt ja kein boden habe und so auf dem dreck liegen würde!!!



Nein, Deine Luftmatratze liegt auf dem Boden, und Du auf der Matratze. 
Nur mal so zum Verständnis wie so was funktioniert.

Case

kann's mal wieder nicht fassen


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Siegfried bleib ganz ruhig....kostet nur Nerven die Aufregung...


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

hi ronnywalter 
wie viel müsste ich für die liege von ihrem kumpel bezahlen 
ist es eine feldliege oder eine karpfenliege
sind die beine verstellbar ?
lg robert


----------



## Kaljan (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat sich ne neue karpfen liege gekauft und somit hat er noch eine übrig bei intresse  pn



wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil :q


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

stimmt natürlich 
überlesen
!!!!
lg robert
denke werde mir die karpfenliege von ronnywalters freund holen oder eine feldbett von ebay oder amazon


----------



## knorken-bert (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

hat vllt noch einer ne idee wie ich das nächste nachtangeln von morgen bis samstag oder sonntag außer im stuhl und mittags pennen nachts bewältigen soll!"?
irgdein bastel oder sonstigen tipp irgwie zu schlafen können nachts?


----------



## bose (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln Schlafen!?*

Wenn man einen guten Schlafsack hat, dann kann man sich auch einfach auf die Wiese legen.
(Je nachdem was du da für ein Untergrund zu verfügung hast)
Wird zwar dann ein wenig feucht, aber man hats dennoch warm und ist ausgeschlafen 

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich sogar ohne Schirmzelt/Zelt mit dem Schlafsack auf dem Boden geschlafen.
Ging eigentlich super, aber ich hätte doch lieber die Schuhe irgendwo anders verstauen sollen, als direkt neben dem Schlafsack.... die waren nacher sowas von feucht 
Aber für eine Nacht geht es ohne Probleme.

Wenn man natürlich ein Wochenende bleibt, dann sollte natrülich eine Unterlage her.
Es reicht auch eine Schaumstoff/Isomatte.
Wenn man natürlich mehrere Monate am Wasser ist (ja so welche kenne ich), dann sollte schon was bequemes her.


----------

